# Spoiler?



## LalasMax (May 16, 2007)

Thinking about putting a spoiler on my '06 Maxima. But, I don't know where to begin...don't want a cheap looking piece...ha!

Anyone able to lead me in the right direction...


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

hmm i think she looks great as is... if ur really head strong bout a spoiler get a low stock looking one, dont go for any thing huge or flashy i dunno if its a factory option to get a spoiler on the new max but if it is then hunt that one down


----------



## LalasMax (May 16, 2007)

OH yeah, I don't want anything flashy. I want a low one! I'm generally not much of a spoiler person... but for some reason i want one!! hahah

thanks!


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

i think the back end is already big enough and if you put a spoiler on the back it might draw all the attention to the back


----------



## toolowlawway (May 21, 2007)

Looks great as is. Datsun74 is right. You might need to drill holes there to install it.


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

If you need a not so fancy spoiler... I could suggest a trunk lip spoiler that I just saw in our local auto shop where I got my Mazda spoiler... It is made by high quality pvf material with carbon look, adjustable softness to fit any trunk curve... What is more amazing with it is that the installation is completely reversible, therefore will not leave permanent mark. Meaning no drilling, no screw, just 3m self-adhesive for an easy installation... But then again with the big rear, I think it is not such a good idea...


----------



## Patty_ost (Jun 9, 2007)

get a small lip, its also know as a ductail. something similar to this.


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

i think patty_ost probibly has the best thing for you because it aint to big but still gives the effect that u were lookin for


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

If there were anyway possible, I would try to get a factory 07 spoilewr for the Maxima, its looks awesome, makes it look like a G35 or somethin!


----------



## chizel08 (Mar 2, 2007)

she's pretty good with the Nissan spoiler. it requires drilling of holes to fit in the screws and install it. it can be painted to match the color scheme of your vehicle and can renew its old, tired and boring look and style.


----------



## morgan23 (Jun 15, 2007)

Patty_ost said:


> get a small lip, its also know as a ductail. something similar to this.


I think this would be a nice one for your ride..


----------

